# One time game in Chicago or Indy? (SW d20)



## hilmic (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi,

Anyone want to play a one time (or maybe 3,4) SW d20 game in Chicago or Indianapolis?

This would be a perfect opportunity for people who:

 - Are new or interested, and want to see how it goes.

 - Experienced, and want to play a different species or class for a change.

 - Don't have the time or the tendency to mak a commitment.

 - Are GMs, and want to try some new stuff they can't do with their own group.


Now I want to do this before June because I'll be moving somewhere I can't come to Chicago (or Indy) from. And I think SW is a good way to go. Since I'm no GM, I'd appreciate it if one GM answered this. If not, I'll study hard and prepare an adventure myself. I'm an excellent storyteller, but I need to perfect the rules.

Ok, so who's up for this one-time?


----------



## omokage (Apr 30, 2004)

Until I read the "before June" part I was going to point you to the Chicago Gameday thread.

Otherwise, when and where in Chicago would you run the game?


----------



## hilmic (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow! Quick reply...

The game can be run in any location in Chicago (since I've never played there, I'm open to suggestions. Does Games Plus have tables available for players, for example)

As for when, I'm thinking anytime in May except 1,2,3,4 (before my last final), 15,16 (graduation), 26,27,28,29,30,31 (I fly home on the 26th)

So basically I'm good for:
May 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 - 12 -13 - 14 - 17 - 18 - 19 - 20 - 21 - 22 - 23 - 24 - 25 - 26.

I'm thinking since this is going to be a one time game (or maybe with a sequel  following soon), I'd love it if we can play for looong hours, considering the fact that it'll be a 2 hour drive for me anyway. So to be able to play from morning to evening, I'm thinking a weekend. Or maybe a weekday for college guys who just finished their finals and are free, or people with jobs who haven't called in sick lately.


----------



## omokage (Apr 30, 2004)

Games Plus has a schedule for when their tables are open for RPGs. I'll be there on Sunday, so I'll get back to you here when I know the schedule.


----------



## hilmic (May 1, 2004)

Thanks, that would be great.

In the meantime, anyone interested should tell that they are, so that I have an idea about how many people I can expect, or if there are enough people.

Also, when there is a definite time / place set, I should abandon (or delete) this thread and open one with a title that gives the time / place. As it is, the title is too vague.


----------



## francisca (May 5, 2004)

hilmic said:
			
		

> Thanks, that would be great.
> 
> In the meantime, anyone interested should tell that they are, so that I have an idea about how many people I can expect, or if there are enough people.
> 
> Also, when there is a definite time / place set, I should abandon (or delete) this thread and open one with a title that gives the time / place. As it is, the title is too vague.



I've never played SW, but I'm game for a one-shot if you don't mind chucking dice with an old man.


----------



## omokage (May 5, 2004)

The month of May looked pretty open with respect to tables being available for RPGs at Games Plus.


----------



## hilmic (May 5, 2004)

Great...

Omokage, we probably want to play on a weekend, so I'm thinking May 22 or May 23. It can be saturday or sunday, makes no difference to me. Since you were kind enough to check the dates, you get to pick the final date and time. Tell me if saturday is better, or sunday. Then I'll start a new thread advertising the date, time and place. We also need to find a GM, I'll also mention that.

Francisca, You are welcome to play. Also, if you live in West Lafayette, we could drive up north together, because that's where I'm at, too.

Other people, reply to this. This is getting exciting.

Hilmi


----------



## omokage (May 5, 2004)

I won't be able to play on that weekend, and most other weekends appear to be booked for me, sorry.

Good luck with the game.


----------



## francisca (May 6, 2004)

hilmic said:
			
		

> Great...
> 
> Omokage, we probably want to play on a weekend, so I'm thinking May 22 or May 23. It can be saturday or sunday, makes no difference to me. Since you were kind enough to check the dates, you get to pick the final date and time. Tell me if saturday is better, or sunday. Then I'll start a new thread advertising the date, time and place. We also need to find a GM, I'll also mention that.
> 
> ...



Count me out.  My wife coaches AAU basketball, we got out the calendar last night and she has tourneys that weekend, and the following.  I'll be pulling Daddy duty.

Sorry man!


----------

